#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Jamshedpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements,  branches Discussion

## purvi.nitj

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of College of NIT Jamshedpur  , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for * NIT Jamshedpur   2012 admission.*

Let me start with  a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1960

*Campus in acres* : 350 Acres

*Mode of Admission*: AIEEE & State Entrance Exam for UG courses, GATE for MTech

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 50 colleges in India.
*
Branches*

ChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer ApplicationsComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMaths and HumanitiesMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Material EngineeringPhysicsProduction Engineering and Management

*NIT Jamshedpur Cutoff*   : All India Rank : 19137 | Home State  Rank : 30605

*Fees Structure*

Admission fee
Rs.  3,000

One-time student service fee
Rs.  5,000

Refundable deposit
Rs.  5,000

*Semester fees*


Academic
Rs. 25,000

Other facilities & services
Rs.   5,000

*Total payable at the time of admission (for day scholar)** Rs.* 
*43,000*






*ADDITIONAL FEE FOR HOSTELERS
*
Refundable security
Rs.   5,000

Hostel fee (Annual)
Rs.  10,000

Hostel & Mess Establishment charges (Annual)
Rs.    8,000

Mess Advance
Rs.    2,500

*Total additional sum payable for hostel facilities* 
*Rs.  25,500*






*NIT Jamshedpur 2012 Placement Stats :*

*Highest Salary Offered :* 8.80 lac Per Annum.
*Average Salary Offered : * 5.05 lac Per Annum.
*Lowest Salary Offered :*  3.25 lac Per Annum. 
*Company Offered Highest Salary :*  IOCL. 
*Company Offered Lowest Salary :* TCE*. 
*
*Campus* *Facilities*

*Central library* :This Library came into existence as an important component of and along with the Non Plan Establishment of the institute in 1960. It continued to provide the following categories of services to its users : students, Teachers, Researchers and other staff members.
 Routine transaction (lending and retrieval) of booksProviding Reference materialsPetrographic servicesReading room services

*Hostel*:There are 11 hostels (nine for boys and two for girls). They have Wi-Fi and LAN connections. Each hostel has a mess and common room, where residents can watch television (DTH service either of Dish TV or Tata Sky) or read.

*Address*
NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY,  JAMSHEDPUR Adityapur Industrial Area, P.O. RIT, Jamshedpur, Jharkhand – 831014
*
Now  its time for your queries!!!*





  Similar Threads: NIT Hamirpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Arunachal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Jamshedpur ??
Thank you.

----------


## purvi.nitj

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Jamshedpur ??
> Thank you.


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] the cutoff of NIT Jamshedpur is slightly higher than ur expected ranking so i believe that u should try for some other good college

----------


## adicoooll

hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??

if yes then which all nits...
i want civil branch.....

----------


## nishtha20

I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
which NITs or IIITs can I get ?
can I get CE or IT in any of them

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit jamshedpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit jamshedpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


@Traun Kaushik you can get ee by the last round so all the best

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

is there any risk in waiting till the last round?

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------




> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit jamshedpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


can i get chemical?

----------


## nitiarora

> is there any risk in waiting till the last round?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------
> 
> 
> can i get chemical?


There is no chemical Engineering branch in NIT Jamshedpur

----------


## nishtha20

I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
which NITs or IIITs can I get ?
can I get CE or IT in any of them

----------


## avinder_kaur

> I am scoring about 194 in AIEEE 2012
> which NITs or IIITs can I get ?
> can I get CE or IT in any of them


@nistha20 you can get CS or IT in NIT Jamshedpur by the 4th round

----------


## Cain_01

Hi,

I have an AIR of 27000 in gen and a state rank of 991 (Jharkhand) in AIEEE 2012. Can I get any branch in NIT jsr or BIT Mesra?

----------


## purvi.nitj

> Hi,
> 
> I have an AIR of 27000 in gen and a state rank of 991 (Jharkhand) in AIEEE 2012. Can I get any branch in NIT jsr or BIT Mesra?


[MENTION=72707]Cain_01[/MENTION] you cannot get NIT Jamshedpur through the central counseling, however you should try for the counseling.

as far as BIT Mesra is concerned you can get Bio technology but only by the 5 th round

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

air-19676 and 185 marks(hs-up, cat. gen)
am i eligible for nit-j or any other nit?

----------


## purvi.nitj

> air-19676 and 185 marks(hs-up, cat. gen)
> am i eligible for nit-j or any other nit?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] I believe you can get some lower branch like Metallurgy and Material  but only in the later round of counseling

----------


## mayank shekhar

my home state is jharkhand
my rank in aieee-2012 
ALL INDIA
overall-20654,category(gen)-16054
STATE RANK
overall-623,category-502
sir which branch can i get in nit jsr

----------


## purvi.nitj

> my home state is jharkhand
> my rank in aieee-2012 
> ALL INDIA
> overall-20654,category(gen)-16054
> STATE RANK
> overall-623,category-502
> sir which branch can i get in nit jsr


@*mayank shekhar* you can get metallurgical and Production Engineering by the 2nd round of counseling.

----------


## jtk123

A few corrections..
The highest package from college is 17.5 lacs p.a. in Amazon India the second highest being 16lacs p.a. in Microsoft India. :8):

----------


## pooja9

Hi my general rank is 20.8k and come under obc can I get NITJ with cs,or ece?

----------


## akhilaharini

my AIR rank is 11997 in aieee 2012.i belong to general category ...is there any possibility dat i can csc, ece , eee in nit jamshedpur..??..if yes by which round i might get.???.how is the placements and faculty at nit jamshedpur for csc ece and eee..??

----------


## purvi.nitj

> Hi my general rank is 20.8k and come under obc can I get NITJ with cs,or ece?


[MENTION=122033]pooja9[/MENTION] wat is ur homestate?

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




> my AIR rank is 11997 in aieee 2012.i belong to general category ...is there any possibility dat i can csc, ece , eee in nit jamshedpur..??..if yes by which round i might get.???.how is the placements and faculty at nit jamshedpur for csc ece and eee..??


[MENTION=115205]akhilaharini[/MENTION] wat is ur homestate?

----------


## akhilaharini

andhra pradesh...

----------


## purvi.nitj

> andhra pradesh...


[MENTION=115205]akhilaharini[/MENTION] you can get CSE or ECE by the 4 th round and EE by the third round

----------


## akhilaharini

how is the placements and faculty at nit jamshedpur for csc ece and eee..??

----------


## jtk123

This year the placements have been very well for ECE  and specially outstanding for CSE (gaining very high packages in reputed firms like Microsoft and Amazon India).

----------


## akhilaharini

hey..im a south indian...i would like to know abt d atmosphere at the college..will dere be sum problems due to language and all..will a south indian be able to cope wid the environment at the college....can i knw abt d college life at nit jamshedpur..pls do help....

----------


## aishwarya19sinha

my rank is 31695...jharkhand is my home state...can i get in,...??

----------


## purvi.nitj

> hey..im a south indian...i would like to know abt d atmosphere at the college..will dere be sum problems due to language and all..will a south indian be able to cope wid the environment at the college....can i knw abt d college life at nit jamshedpur..pls do help....


@*akhilaharini*  you need not to worry about the environment.

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




> my rank is 31695...jharkhand is my home state...can i get in,...??


@*aishwarya19sinha*  there is a outside chance in spot round.

----------


## jtk123

There are lots students from Southern Part of India in each batch. The seniors of the batch are very supportive and you'll have to learn a bit hindi(speaking not much but understanding is a must even early on) but as from my experience I've seen people from Andhra adapt within a few weeks and pretty much gel up with the rest. But this is the situation of the of the boys end, hopefully the seniors are at the other end are even more so cooperative. So language bar shouldnt effect your  decision. and college life is pretty good and relaxed. You'll have plenty of time to relax and have fun and adjust easily.
Good luck for your counselling!!

----------


## akhilaharini

thnx a lot....ur response is very supportive...

----------


## mayank shekhar

i have got production and metlliurgy in 1st rtound wt are my choices in 2nd round

my rank is posted in the begin of 2nd page

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

i have got an air of 19676 in aieee 2012..........which are the best nit available to me
can i get to nit srinagar (ece or mech.) among them which branch has better pay packages as i have equal interest in both?
(hs-up,cat-gen)

----------


## Sneha lal

> i have got an air of 19676 in aieee 2012..........which are the best nit available to me
> can i get to nit srinagar (ece or mech.) among them which branch has better pay packages as i have equal interest in both?
> (hs-up,cat-gen)


hey tarun,
               yes u have fair chances to get nit srinagar in 4th round................nit silchar  and nit agartla are more good options for u......................   :):

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> hey tarun,
>                yes u have fair chances to get nit srinagar in 4th round................nit silchar  and nit agartla are more good options for u......................


are these nit's(silchar, srinagar, agartala) better than private universities like vit and srm

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

which branch is better among ece and mech. in terms of pay packages and future scope as i have equal interest in both?
pls reply it will help me a lot

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> are these nit's(silchar, srinagar, agartala) better than private universities like vit and srm
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------
> 
> which branch is better among ece and mech. in terms of pay packages and future scope as i have equal interest in both?
> pls reply it will help me a lot


pls rply..................................

----------


## koolkroocer

> pls rply..................................


Hi [MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] both the streams ece and mechanical are good and evergreen but in my opinion go for ece. and rest is with your wish and interest.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> Hi @Tarun Kaushik  both the streams ece and mechanical are good and evergreen but in my opinion go for ece. and rest is with your wish and interest.


thnx.....................................

----------

